# Would you mount them?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Found these on the web and thought they were cool.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bet they have intestinal worms the size of earthworms!


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow where did you find Goob's vacation photos???
*(u)*


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol if goob caught those I'd be the first in line for a taste of intestinal worms, liver, eggs, ect.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think he looks better with the mullet.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... speaking as a member of the UBA, MY LORD those carp are HUGE! 


i do have to say though, the eyes that dude is giving the koi is well er um, yeah... the only this missing is the wink the shutter stopped! :shock:

the first and last pic, is the dude reading a book on the backside of those things? ;-)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not so sure you could hold those up like that. I shot one with a bow in Lake Eire years ago that won a tourney at 39# and wasn't egg laden- didn't look close to those.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Not so sure you could hold those up like that. I shot one with a bow in Lake Eire years ago that won a tourney at 39# and wasn't egg laden- didn't look close to those.


Can you say "Photoshop"?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

what's the one that looks like a holstein?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Can you say "Photoshop"?


There not photo shoped there real. Koi can get up to 3 feet long look it up. Carp get that big in france on catch and release ponds. I've seen them almost that big in england


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Not so sure you could hold those up like that. I shot one with a bow in Lake Eire years ago that won a tourney at 39# and wasn't egg laden- didn't look close to those.


Those big carp are around 90 lbs so they would look much larger than a 30 lber
Do a search on biggest carp in france. I think the reccord is 101 lbs


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Back to the original question; Yes I would probably mount one or two. Now, where to put the mounts :der:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Those big carp are around 90 lbs so they would look much larger than a 30 lber
> Do a search on biggest carp in france. I think the reccord is 101 lbs


Thus the hand depressions from the weight on egg laden guts would be much more.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

If it was a true picture, the guys holding the fish wouldnt be holding it with 3 fingers in the back of the fish. His thumb and pinky finger dont show up in the pic. When have you ever held up a fish for a picture and used 3 fingers? I call FAKE!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The carp photos are real. I believe one of them came out of a lake in canada. The koi photo came out out of a news paper article. I've seen lots of carp magazines in england with photos of carp from france with carp over fifty pounds in them. The world reccord is around 101 pounds.

Koi can get over 3 feet long. There is video of them on the net. I dont think they can achieve the weight a carp can. Maybe 35 or so lbs. Still big for a gold fish.

Carp also dont get that big in natural settings. It takes special catch and release regulations, age, and they have to be fed. Anglers in france and canada do have lakes where it is legal to chum or feed and they require you to release the fish so they live long. Its not uncommon to go into a fish club in england and see photos of the largest carp in the lake year after year. They actually name them.


----------

